# Peetz cabinet smoker



## morrit (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi folks. I have a Peetz cabinet with the electric element. Ive not tried it yet but does anyone have any tips or experience with this equipment? So far just been using it for cold smoking...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello Morrit.  I did look into getting one of these a while back.  I decided against it because of the materials used.  Not saying they are not effective smokers, I just opted out.  I have no experience to offer but if we can help with ideas just let us know.  We can offer suggestions based on the info you give us.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

